# Health Issues "God is Good"



## NCWoodArt (Dec 22, 2012)

Some of you may be aware I have been struggling with poor health for last few weeks. I have been out of work & have been getting Probed, prodded, scanned & molested by several doctor's. They said all my signs from bloodwork & symptoms pointed towards either tumor or cancer somewhere in my kidneys, bladder or Urea. I finally got CT results yesterday & God has blessed me & my family that I do not have any abnormal growths or tumors or cancer! But I still have issues that need to be diagnosed but at least I know it is not going to be life threatening. I Praise the lord that he has plans for me to spend more time on this 3rd rock from the sun.

Not knowing what the outcome was going to be for over a week got me thinking. I thought of all the things in my life that were not in order. What would my wife & 3 kids 20-16 & 12 do if I was no longer in the picture? What was I going to do if I got the worse case scenario? Why have I been living life like there is always going to be a tomorrow? None of us are guaranteed anything in life. If your days were numbered & you knew how many days you had left- what would you do? I know for one I am going to start looking at things I do everyday from a different perspective. I am going to let those I care about know how much they mean to me & thank God every night for all my blessings. Why I still have health concerns at least I know I will be able to treat it once it is discovered- hopefully with urologist on Jan 2nd. For all those who held me up in thoughts and prayers I thank you!

This is just a food for thought- think about your current situation and ask yourself if you are living life like you should?

Merry Christmas to all! Remember the reason for the season,
Bill


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2012)

Good reminder to all. I've been through something very similar and know exactly where you're coming from. Glad your news was good.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 22, 2012)

Wish you all the best. Like some others I had that experance. My news wasn't quite as good. So here is my new outlook on things. Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of
arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid
in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out,
and loudly proclaiming 'Wow! What a Ride!' Hunter S. Thompson 
It's not what you take with you when you go. It's what you leave behind.


----------



## DomInick (Dec 22, 2012)

*RE: Health Issues "God is Good"*

That's the greatest x-mas gift I've heard of. 
Great news and god bless you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2012)

I am happy for you that you did not get the worst news. I often think the thoughts that you do, sometimes it's hard to be humble when surrounded by the worlds ugliness. I live life for the day as if their was no tomorrow, I'm goin out like I came in, fat bald and toothless.  Life starts at point A and ends at point B, did I make a difference in peoples lives somewhere in between.........I hope so. Prayers are with you for a speedy recovery and health.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2012)

I know how it is- the waiting is horrible. I got bad news about 12 years ago. Being a cancer survivor for a decade now- the most important thing is not what ya got but how you deal with it. Positive vibes- good nutrition- as little stress as possible- kick it's butt and move on. Life is but a series of problems- how you deal with them is what counts. Get well soon........... And have a great Christmas and new healthy year................


----------



## drycreek (Dec 22, 2012)

Wife has just been through that ride the last month and half just got the good news Tuesday the 18 that it was not the big C but something that could be treated. God bless and Merry Christmas, I know ours was a great weight lifted off our shoulders. God is good!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 22, 2012)

Wishing you all the best. Glad to hear the good news and I hope that whatever tests you get, the results are positive ones. Your attitude is certainly positive. Life is short and it would certainly appear that you have all your priorities straight. Merry Christmas.


----------

